# Hand dyed , hand spun fibre, completed



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning kp's

Following on from this thread http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-413627-1.html , I've completed spinning my fibre. The magentas and grey I spun as is, only splitting the fibre in three strips lengthways. The coloured one I also split in three but a also broke off the individual colours as best I could to prevent further blending as I found some were blending into a brown.

This spin taught me something. Never give up. As I was spinning I had second thoughts as to whether this was actually a great idea. My husband raised his eyes at the light salmon colour, as did I, yet that light pop colour has made it. But I plodded on and only once I'd removed the skein from the niddy noddy did I decide I really like this. Spinning is always a surprise and if I don't like the end result, I've glazed the finished yarn in another colour. This way I've never ended up with un-usable yarn.

Went for sport to DK weight. Roughly 600 yards.

I've no idea what I'll do with this. There is enough for a rustic type shawl, maybe a sampler stitch shawl or Cowl. I'm sure the yarn will tell me.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That turned out beautiful!


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

Really lovely. It's always interesting how splitting the roving can produce such different results in spinning.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty. 
That will make a wonderful shawl. Love the colors. I also like the idea of little tuffs of roving.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty colors.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

well, this is just gorgeous...congratulations on the results!!!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I love the first set of colors....and what beautiful work(the finished product)!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Wow. Would never have imagined that those two bobbins would produce that beautiful yarn. Just gorgeous.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone. It was a fun project. I enjoy doing this. Here is a skein where I spun a cool and warm braid together and the shawl I knitted


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow!

That shawl is _fabulous!_

Can you direct me to the pattern for it?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow How pretty. I love the colors and the shawl is amazing.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!! Everything, just gorgeous!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Wow!
> 
> That shawl is _fabulous!_
> 
> Can you direct me to the pattern for it?


Thank you x. There is no pattern. I took the Stephen West Craftsy course and added many elements he taught and created a shawl.


----------



## WVfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, wow and wow! On both of the yarns and the finished shawl!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice! I'm a bit afraid of mixing colors like that, but can see it turns gorgeous!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

So pretty!

Hazel


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

You certainly are an inspiration.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Yummy yarn and shawl!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

That's also beautiful plying. What method did you use? You've inspired me! So, I'm spinning one ply orange and blues, another ply of green and brown. Then I'll ply these two together. I usually use andean plying but it won't work with this yarn. I'm going to use my lazy kate.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

deenashoemaker said:


> That's also beautiful plying. What method did you use? You've inspired me! So, I'm spinning one ply orange and blues, another ply of green and brown. Then I'll ply these two together. I usually use andean plying but it won't work with this yarn. I'm going to use my lazy kate.


I have a homemade lazy Kate and ply from two bobbins.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh, thanks! Been spinning for almost sixty years and just started to dye. I got bored with shades of white, gray, and browns.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful!! Never would have guess how nice it would look from the unspun colors. Hope you post a picture of what you make from it. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, the resulting yarn is gorgeous! As is the other yarn and the shawl you knit from it. I am drooling over all these beautiful fibers being posted.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful yarn! You are talented


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Here is the completed shawl


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty. Love the color.


----------



## WVfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Your yarn and shawl are true works of art!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Fabulous!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I never would of guessed it from looking at the bobbins
Wow!
I love your end result. I'm curious, since I have only been spinning for a few years
How did you learn the whole process, from dying to spinning and plying ( I still have trouble getting a balanced yarn)
Still learning....


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow...very, very pretty.


----------

